# Am I reading this right?



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

My new soil report seems to be recommending 100 plus lbs of N!


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

IDENTIFICATION
LAWN KY Bluegrass Fairway BESTKY Bluegrass Fairway 130 60 35 -- 11 0.5 2.6 -- 0.8 0.6


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't see the recommendation. I'd prefer to see an image of it before commenting. You sure their recommendation isn't per acre?


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

For whatever reason I cannot paste the second page of the report pic.

It is lbs per acre. Is there some formula I don't know? 
I emailed a rep but haven't heard back yet.

Here wher the recs.

N =130
P =60
K=35
S=11
Z=.05
Mn=2.6
Cu=.08
B=.06


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

There's 43,560 sq ft/acre, so thats only 2.98 lbs / 1000 sq ft.

My soil test says I need 3.5 lbs /1000 sq ft so I'd say you're right in the ballpark.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

To convert from lbs per acre to lbs per thousand square feet, divide by 43.5
For example: N = 130 / 43.5 = 3 (2.988) lbs per thousand square feet or 3#N/M.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks guys! I knew it must of been something simple I was missing.


----------

